# Ducklander Calls?



## daly (Jul 19, 2007)

I am looking into getting another duck call for this fall, and was just wondering if any one has seen, used and heard anything about these calls?


----------



## goosekiller06 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a HighRoller' from em and it is awesome. Its loud as hell and will ring with the best of em


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

My old roommate was a prostaffer for them. So I've blown them. Not a bad call. The shape of them are kind of funky, but I'd still probably blow one.


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

I had never heard of Ducklander calls untill i saw this forum so i googled it, It says that the call maker is Bob hayes, If that is right, i own five goose calls that i use in the field 2 primos, hayes, browning, and a true tone all short reed exept one primos is a flute, anyway the point is the call that i rely on is the hayes call. I don't own any his duck calls but i will soon. If bob hayes doesn't make these calls never mind everything on this post


----------



## cjtharp (Apr 22, 2008)

Preds21 said:


> I had never heard of Ducklander calls untill i saw this forum so i googled it, It says that the call maker is Bob hayes, If that is right, i own five goose calls that i use in the field 2 primos, hayes, browning, and a true tone all short reed exept one primos is a flute, anyway the point is the call that i rely on is the hayes call. I don't own any his duck calls but i will soon. If bob hayes doesn't make these calls never mind everything on this post [/quote
> 
> There are 2 Bob Hayes' One ownes Ducklander and the Other ownes Bob Hayes Calls.


----------



## cjtharp (Apr 22, 2008)

There calls are great. Their site is down currently for upgrades but will be back up very soon. You can always call Bob at 913-927-0353. He has a new call out called the Troublemaker that is awsome. Or if you have any questions you can ask me.

CJ


----------



## cjtharp (Apr 22, 2008)

goosekiller06 said:


> I have a HighRoller' from em and it is awesome. Its loud as hell and will ring with the best of em


Hey did you happen to buy that call in Burlington, IA?


----------



## goosekiller06 (Jan 19, 2008)

haha yeah I did. We were straight across from you at the CallCoozy booth. You were?


----------



## daly (Jul 19, 2007)

Does any body know when will the site be active again??


----------



## cjtharp (Apr 22, 2008)

goosekiller06 said:


> haha yeah I did. We were straight across from you at the CallCoozy booth. You were?


I was in the Ducklander Booth. I think Ross is the one that sold you that call.


----------



## cjtharp (Apr 22, 2008)

daly said:


> Does any body know when will the site be active again??


The site should be back up in a couple weeks.


----------



## daly (Jul 19, 2007)

The Site seems to up and running to a degree  lol i still think there working out the bugs

but anyways iam going to see if i can find an email to contact these guys


----------

